# I'm an INTJ 1w9



## delicatefrench (Aug 7, 2016)

Welcome! I'm new too. You're lucky. I wish I was less emotional. :laughing:


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

belle_victoire said:


> Welcome! I'm new too. You're lucky. I wish I was less emotional. :laughing:


What type(s) are you? I don't really think you don't want to have emotion. It makes me unrelatable to most people and insensitive, which stinks because I care about people, I just can't relate to most problems. Plus, I have a lot of natural anger, which is an emotion, it just never comes out directly or at all.


----------



## delicatefrench (Aug 7, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> What type(s) are you? I don't really think you don't want to have emotion. It makes me unrelatable to most people and insensitive, which stinks because I care about people, I just can't relate to most problems. Plus, I have a lot of natural anger, which is an emotion, it just never comes out directly or at all.


I'm INFP and it suuuucks. _"I don't really think you don't want to have emotion."_ Yes, I suppose you're right. I guess I have this tendency of trying to numb myself. I want to project this air of being unemotional but it never quite works. I wish I could think more logically like INTJ. The funny thing about INTJ is that you have this stereotype of being like a robot but in my experience INTJs are very emotional but keep it all inside.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 4, 2016)

belle_victoire said:


> Welcome! I'm new too. You're lucky. I wish I was less emotional. :laughing:


Well excuse me jumping in here, but I think it's a common misconception. There are just a lot of edgy "INTJs" trying to be all "cool", complex and too intelligent for anyone to ever understand them. 

I adore feelers in a lot of ways. I think you have a lot of an easier time socially, you can relate to people and come off a lot more likable. Caring is something great. I'm tired of the edgelords thinking it's cool not care and not have any emotions. 

Fucking own being an INFP.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuck said:


> Well excuse me jumping in here, but I think it's a common misconception. There are just a lot of edgy "INTJs" trying to be all "cool", complex and too intelligent for anyone to ever understand them.
> 
> I adore feelers in a lot of ways. I think you have a lot of an easier time socially, you can relate to people and come off a lot more likable. Caring is something great. I'm tired of the edgelords thinking it's cool not care and not have any emotions.
> 
> Fucking own being an INFP.


Yeah, this is the reality of it. I will say I am more comfortable with my logic until someone says something emotional and I'm like, I don't understand how you know how to express.


----------

